# Vintage Hercules Tourist 3 speed



## usarnie1 (Apr 26, 2017)

I rescued this bike from a Craigslist ad (see last photo).  It was in need of a lot of help! I became the third owner of this bike! Basically, I kept the frame, forks, 3 piece bottom bracket, 3 speed AW hub, handlebars and stem.  Everything else was replaced.  I believe what I have is a 1952 Hercules Tourist (serial #74033CA). It has the Hercules Tourist decal on the head tube instead of a brass shield. It has the later frame style (not TI), with the fender stay holes to the rear of the drop outs. It has a 1952 Sturmey Archer 3 speed AW Hub that I laced up to a NOS Raleigh Westrick Rim. I added an early Her-Cu-Matic shifter. The accessories I added to this bike are: Brooks B190 leather saddle with a Brooks leather tool pouch (not shown in photo), McKeelite nickel plated drum headlight with a Miller generator and tail light, Midland Sports carrying rack with a Wicker basket attached, Raleigh hand grips, 3" Raleigh Bell, Raleigh Westrick rims, Schwalbe Marathon Tires, Lucas Cyclometer, chrome air pump, 22 Tooth rear cog and a rear view mirror. Note: fenders were added from a later model Raleigh LTD-3 donner Bicycle and the correct NOS 1/2 chain guard was found on E-bay.

I obtained the Hercules Tourist chain guard sticker from redbubble.com, it is slightly smaller than the original. However, I think it looks great!  Is the bike finished? No, it is a work in progress!


----------



## ShameleZZsean (Sep 8, 2018)

I would like to add the same kind of headlight you have on your bike. Any suggestions on where I can get the set up?


----------



## dweenk (Sep 21, 2018)

I would like to see a close up of the Herc-U-Matic shifter. I like what you have done, one of my Raleigh Sports was a $5 rustbucket. Now is is a good rider with mis-matched fenders and chainguard, and alloy stem and bars.


----------



## usarnie1 (Oct 2, 2018)

ShameleZZsean said:


> I would like to add the same kind of headlight you have on your bike. Any suggestions on where I can get the set up?



I have several of these 1910 to 1920 headlights priced from $100 and up!


----------

